# Sheesh, enough with the payment updates!!!



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

> *Reminder: Starting Tomorrow - New Amazon Flex Earnings Experience*
> 
> *Starting TOMORROW, Tuesday, January 24, *the earnings screen will be updated to display more information about your total earnings per block.
> 
> ...


*
*
Yeah Amazon, we get it -- you've achieved the pinnacle of streamlined online payment info for app-based delivery gigs. Congratulations.

Now could you PLEASE get to work on some of the 25 other annoyances about the app that actually keep us from doing our job as efficiently as possible? Some examples:


Stop building navigation routes that are optimized on making a u-turn in the middle of a block -- it's not that difficult, UPS and Fedex have done routing without backtracking for decades. We pull over and park on the street -- don't send me back north on a street when you routed me in from the north in the first place
Re-built the trip sequence on the fly after we override your terrible routing to drop a package in a sensible sequence
Let me tap the map to select my next stop
Stop logging me off the app at random intervals for no apparent reason
A few dozen other things I can't think of at the moment


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Yeah Amazon, we get it -- you've achieved the pinnacle of streamlined online payment info for app-based delivery gigs. Congratulations.
> 
> Now could you PLEASE get to work on some of the 25 other annoyances about the app that actually keep us from doing our job as efficiently as possible? Some examples:
> 
> ...


Remove the stupid start travel button. Also stop forgetting that I scanned a package after I handed it to the customer already q.q


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> Also stop forgetting that I scanned a package after I handed it to the customer already q.q


Sounds like a you thing


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> . Also stop forgetting that I scanned a package after I handed it to the customer already q.q


I did that more than once. But, the manually enter package number saved the day.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've done it too, accidentally hit the 'back' button on my phone when trying to swipe finished.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

How about including google maps and waze as options? I did my first block late at night and their GPS kept making me stop few houses before. At night, especially in dark streets, you can't see the numbers.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> How about including google maps and waze as options


Yes please, plus it's real annoying having my music interrupted every turn. Because it's telling my cars blue tooth it's making a phone call.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, I have bluetooth turned off because of that shit.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> ............ At night, especially in dark streets, you can't see the numbers.


Buy a flashlight like this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060304GQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Ubercal said:


> Yes please, plus it's real annoying having my music interrupted every turn. Because it's telling my cars blue tooth it's making a phone call.





CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah, I have bluetooth turned off because of that shit.


Yes, really annoying shit. I keep BT turned off as well.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> Yes, really annoying shit. I keep BT turned off as well.


I dont turn off my BT, as I dont have one in my car! Why this BT thing become such a big deal???


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I dont turn off my BT, as I dont have one in my car! Why this BT thing become such a big deal???


Every time it tells you about next turn, music is beeing interrupted. My car's screen shows that I'm making a phone call. It lasts few seconds. Really annoying. Even if you mute Amazon nav.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> Every time it tells you about next turn, music is beeing interrupted. My car's screen shows that I'm making a phone call. It lasts few seconds. Really annoying. Even if you mute Amazon nav.


What I do is disable my the call audio function on my phones Bluetooth for my cars Bluetooth and it is fine. I can't makes calls in my car whole doing amazon but at least it gets around that bug


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Randompanzy said:


> What I do is disable my the call audio function on my phones Bluetooth for my cars Bluetooth and it is fine. I can't makes calls in my car whole doing amazon but at least it gets around that bug


That's actually great idea! So simple but forgotten. I don't make calls anyway during deliveries. Thanks man!


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

Randompanzy genius! I had resorted to completely turning off bluetooth since getting interrupted every few seconds drove me nuts over the first few blocks I'd ever gotten.


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't evend use the Amazon navigation. That "fixes" a lot.


----------

